# Auto Choke Air Vane



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this push mower John Deere,[email protected] [email protected],Type0133-E1,Code 05101961,motor starts fine,but has no power,the air vane does not seem to push the choke open so it will have full power,the spring looks good, and there is no debis inside the starter housing.I can move the vane by hand and it will run good,when I let go of the vane the engine slows down.My question is there a adjustment on the air vane,or how do you keep it from closing.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Jerry,

This spring from the air vane hooks the the throttle control assembly, The tang that this spring hooks to can be bent to adjust the high speed RPM. So bend this tang away from the air vane to put more pull on the spring and raise the RPM but don't exceed 3450 RPM's.

Just to clarify, This is the throttle system and has nothing to do with the choke system. 


Good Luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob, this is an auto-choke system that Briggs has on it's Quantum engines and is used on many of the newer John Deere lawnmowers. There is a thermostat just above the muffler that may be holding the choke closed or there may be too much spring tension on the spring if it's been modified. I have not run across this problem yet, I have only seen issues where they did not want to return to choke and made the engine hard to start. Look at the air vane through it's travel and make sure it's not binding on the cylinder head somewhere. Also make sure the air intake is clear.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well 30y,

Guess I blew this one.....









I haven't seen this set-up yet, It just sounded like the classic shove the mower under the bush and bend the control.....

Thanks for the straighten out. :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Restrorob said:


> Well 30y,
> 
> Guess I blew this one.....
> 
> ...


Well.... you may not be far of base, that still could be the problem. If the throttle is bent and the engine is not building up any rpm's then the choke will not open. So that is certainly another thing to look at. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replys,I found the problem,I kept trying to start the mower found that the choke was staying open by the themostst arm.Took the carb off clean and rebuilt it,mower runs great.This is a great forum.

Jerry


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Restrorob, this is an auto-choke system that Briggs has on it's Quantum engines and is used on many of the newer John Deere lawnmowers. There is a thermostat just above the muffler that may be holding the choke closed or there may be too much spring tension on the spring if it's been modified. I have not run across this problem yet, I have only seen issues where they did not want to return to choke and made the engine hard to start. Look at the air vane through it's travel and make sure it's not binding on the cylinder head somewhere. Also make sure the air intake is clear.


a thermostat? I though it was just an air vane that once the motor started spinning thats what opened the choke up?

and I was also going to suggest cleaning inside the blower housing for debris, but you already figured it out, good job


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> a thermostat? I though it was just an air vane that once the motor started spinning thats what opened the choke up?
> 
> and I was also going to suggest cleaning inside the blower housing for debris, but you already figured it out, good job


The thermostat keeps the choke from closing all the way when the engine is hot, so it won't flood out on a hot restart.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

hmmmm, I've never noticed that before, next time I work on one I'll have to investigate


----------

